# On the hunt for a new sub or maybe 2



## moosejr (Mar 24, 2013)

I need a new sub or maybe 2 i have recently gotten all my speakers to be on the same series Infinity SM Series. the Right and left speakers are SM122's And center and surronds and back surrounds are SM62"s with a Marantz SR5002 Receiver. The sub i have isn't quite up o par its a Sony htib sub from the first surround system I got years ago. I think it's 100watts and a 10inch speaker I be leave. The room is 20 by 15 but part of it opens up in to a area of the same demensions big L shaped room. out side wall are concert block with the only inside wall being old paneling at the present time. I'm not sure if theres any benifit to be had with 2 subs or just stick to one. I would like to keep to keep under $2000.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

moosejr said:


> I need a new sub or maybe 2 ... The room is 20 by 15 but part of it opens up in to a area of the same demensions big L shaped room. ... I'm not sure if theres any benifit to be had with 2 subs or just stick to one. I would like to keep to keep under $2000.


Assuming an 8' ceiling, you're looking at a total volume of 4,800 cu.ft. That's a very large space. I'd look at two ported subs to give you good output and extension in that space, as well as smoother FR across the primary listening position.

Options under $2K (total) include:
- PSA XV15se ($899/ea., shipped)
- HSU VTF-3 MK5 ($799 + $89 shipping per sub)
- HSU VTF-15H DualDrive ($1,709 + $286 shipping for the pair)
- Reaction Audio PV-15X ($1899.99/pr., shipped)


----------



## moosejr (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. The HSU sub's seem to be a good fit. I'm hoping to find a fellow home theater enthusiasts that will demo their sub's hearing how they react is the key.


----------



## Rod2486 (Dec 16, 2014)

I would stay with the ported enclosures as mentioned above. I had a single unit of the original VTF15h and it was an amazing sub for my room. Very strong and tactile so if it were me I would lean towards dual VTF's. But any of those choices would be excellent.


----------



## jefferytammy (Sep 30, 2012)

Best Buy Canada has 15" 250watt subs on sale this week just after boxing day. I bought two at 299.00 each.
They rock the lfe


----------

